# ps4 cod aw



## 401bigsm0ke (Mar 29, 2015)

who plays cod aw for ps4 leave your gamertag ifyour tryna play sum advancewarefare


----------



## T macc (Mar 29, 2015)

Tmack805

I haven't been on it in a while. I've been addicted to GTA 5 lately


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

T macc said:


> Tmack805
> 
> I haven't been on it in a while. I've been addicted to GTA 5 lately


What do you do in GTA5? or what do you enjoy doing. I like to fuck shit up in free roam, team deathmatch, heists, survival etc. I don't care for racing as much because I haven't gotten my 50 wins yet but I am all about rollin together to accomplish a pwn squad.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuhq666420 ps4 cod aw


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

Everybody got COD and I am like standing here with my pecker in hand. I can't get into those games anymore, I hate the tiny maps and spawns. Being shot in the back by the same dude who shot you on the other side of the map after you spawn gets annoying. Plus I feel like the progression in those games are purely to keep you playing forever and not for enjoyment.


----------



## T macc (Apr 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What do you do in GTA5? or what do you enjoy doing. I like to fuck shit up in free roam, team deathmatch, heists, survival etc. I don't care for racing as much because I haven't gotten my 50 wins yet but I am all about rollin together to accomplish a pwn squad.


Lately, I've just been going around killing other players, especially bounties. I want to start that last hiest mission. But every time I try, NOBODY knows what the fuck they're supposed to do. So I gave up on that.


----------

